# Anxious People Walk Left



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/inkfish/2016/01/22/anxious-people-are-more-likely-to-walk-left-when-blindfolded/#.VqPpcCorK70


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I find myself forgetting the "forward on the right" rule when anxious.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

I always feel magnetically drawn to the left side. And tired of bumping on people walking on the street because we move to the same side.


----------

